# Cage invasion



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't you know the unwritten rule about a strange cage that appears in the lounge? Well the rule is that it needs to be thoroughly investigated by all ferrets present.













































Then the hay rack looked too tempting to resist, it had to be climbed in again and again









So you can roll out of the bottom over and over again too.




































Time for a drink out of the dry water bottle 



























Who needs toys when you've got a cage, sorry they invaded your spare hospital cage before you've even seen it DKDREAM


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Great Pictures, looks like they fully enjoyed their investigation, looks like it got their approval  I bet Luna will check it next.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwww they are so damn cute and into everything by the looks of things, I love them :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Which ferret is the one in the last picture that looks like king of the castle? :laugh:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Which ferret is the one in the last picture that looks like king of the castle? :laugh:


That one is a particularly posey Hunter , I will have to get some pics of your favourite boy for you today, he's still looking great, he comes out twice a day for a wander, then he finds the most awkward place to fall asleep


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww glad little Fonzi is okay, he's a very lucky little lad :biggrin:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Look at Hunter looking all grown up now. I do miss them, even though we have the dogs they don't get into the same mischief that ferrets do. How is little Luna coming along hun?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Look at Hunter looking all grown up now. I do miss them, even though we have the dogs they don't get into the same mischief that ferrets do. How is little Luna coming along hun?


She's amazing, I'm going to have to get DKDREAM to help bond them though, Gracie hated her on sight , she's has lots of sleepovers and play sessions with her best friend Monkee though, so she isn't missing out on company totally . She's as big as Gracie already. I will do a photoshoot of her tomorrow


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She's amazing, I'm going to have to get DKDREAM to help bond them though, Gracie hated her on sight , she's has lots of sleepovers and play sessions with her best friend Monkee though, so she isn't missing out on company totally . She's as big as Gracie already. I will do a photoshoot of her tomorrow


Would that be a bit of jealousy on Gracie's part? She was a sweetie when I saw her lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Would that be a bit of jealousy on Gracie's part? She was a sweetie when I saw her lol


I think it could be, you've seen what a softie she is with people and with the other ferrets, she really didn't like Luna though


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Just seen this - it is so unfair - you have loads of ferrets - big ferrets, little ferrets, dark ferrets, light ferrets, boy ferrets, girl ferrets - and now you have Maggie, too!

I am still waiting for my first ferret (planning to get OH to start cage building in New Year).

How I envy your ferret-rich life. . .


----------

